

Building historical maps with topography in Minecraft - diodorus
http://electricarchaeology.ca/2014/09/30/historical-maps-topography-into-minecraft-qgis/

======
mmcwilliams
I've seen a few of these tutorials and have done some cursory searches but
haven't found any services that automate generating Minecraft maps from any
open map standards. Is there anything out there for this?

EDIT: Hmm, actually clicked the link in TFA and found this
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wha2m4_CPoo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wha2m4_CPoo)
which is closer to what I'm imagining, but is still a process and not a
service.

------
chippy
Also relevant: [http://www.nypl.org/blog/2014/05/05/historical-maps-
minecraf...](http://www.nypl.org/blog/2014/05/05/historical-maps-minecraft) by
The NYPL labs

------
maxerickson
The article is less about building things and more about importing data. Which
I guess makes sense.

